# HELP: AirLift Bag Model/Part # ???



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all, 

I need buy two bags for replacement. I removed the wheel and they say AirLift 5813 molded into the bag itself, and one sticker with "PHOENIX 2b05" in the shock, shock is "Raceland". 

Any pics 






























I search in the link http://www.suspension.com/ariliftprices.htm 



> 50201
> Use this part number if your old bellows has one of these part numbers molded into the side.
> 58135, 58335, 58337, 58437,
> 50233, 50244, 50249, 5813.


 
But 50201 bags is so. 












I need mcpherson type bags and not closed by the end type. But I can not find :banghead: 


someone knows the part number I need?  

regards


----------

